# Ich spreche wenig Deutsch



## davlar

Hola muy buenas todos/as.

Tengo una duda para decir esta frase. Como comprenderán, esta frase la digo muy a menudo así que me gustaría decirla correctamente.
He oído decir a gente "Ich spreche wenig Deutsch" y también "Ich spreche wenige Deutsch". Creo que si Deutsch (lengua alemana) es un sustantivo neutro y wenig es un adjetivo, este debería declinarse. Esto me llevo a que sería "Ich spreche weniges Deutsch" lo cual se que es incorrecto por la cara que se le queda a la gente cuando lo digo.

Agradecería un poco de ayuda.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Lo que pasa es que "wenig" (igual como "viel") es uno de los adjetivos que usados con un sustantivo incontable no se declinan.


----------



## uress

Pero unas otras veces se declina   

Es waren wenig Leute hier. <-> Wenige Minuten später kamen doch noch welche.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Y una pregunta entonces, ¿cómo puedo saber entonces que adjetivos se declinan y cuáles no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## uress

Tus pasos:
1. Puedes decir que todos se declinan.
2. Puedes estudiar excepciones.
3. Puedes acorderte todo eso


----------



## kunvla

Ich würde eher _Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch_ als _Ich spreche wenig Deutsch_ sagen, aber den Unterschied dazwischen sollte besser jemand anders erklären. 

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Hola KunVla:

Encantada de verte aquí.


kunvla said:


> Ich würde eher _Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch_ als _Ich spreche wenig Deutsch_ sagen, aber den Unterschied dazwischen sollte besser jemand anders erklären.


Ich sehe das so:
Der Unterschied steckt in der Haltung des Sprechenden gegenüber seinen Sprachkenntnissen.
Vielleicht lässt es sich mit dem Glas, das "halb voll" oder "halb leer" sein kann, vergleichen.
Wenn jemand sagt "_Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch_" steckt darin die Ansage, dass er die Sprache ein wenig beherrscht (vielleicht auch besser, und er will bescheiden erscheinen) und es sich vielleicht zutraut, sich in dieser Sprache verständigen zu können.
In "_Ich spreche wenig Deutsch_" steckt eine "abwiegelnde" Haltung, ein "ich beherrsche die Sprache wirklich schlecht".

Wenn jemand sagt: "Ich habe ein wenig Geld gespart", dann hat er vermutlich ein erkleckliches Sümmchen auf der Bank.
Wenn er sagt: "Ich habe wenig Geld gespart", dann sieht es wahrscheinlich wirklich mau auf seinem Konto aus.


----------



## uress

_


kunvla said:



			Ich würde eher...
		
Click to expand...


wenig _*=/=* _ein wenig .............. ein wenig _*>*_ wenig_

Beide sind sinnvoll, beide sind üblich, bedeuten bloß was Anderes, _ein wenig_ bedeutet halt mehr (hier Kenntnisse) als _wenig_. Genau wie im Englischen mit dem _little _und _a little_.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

davlar, los únicos que no se declinan con sustantivos incontables son "viel" y "wenig".


----------



## kunvla

uress said:


> Pero unas otras veces se declina
> 
> Es waren wenig Leute hier. <-> Wenige Minuten später kamen doch noch welche.





susanainboqueixon said:


> davlar, los únicos que no se declinan con sustantivos incontables son "viel" y "wenig".


Parece que no es así de simple: 

er fand weniges Gutes in dem Buch
das wenige Geld reicht nicht weit
er hatte wenig/wenige Zuhörer
wenige Leute
sie haben gleich wenig Geld
es waren so wenig/wenige Zuhörer da, dass der Vortrag nicht stattfinden konnte
Duden | wenig | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft​
Saludos,


----------



## davlar




----------



## Martoo

davlar said:


>



Si, la declinación parece ser lo más difícil del idioma alemán en mi opinión.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

La regla general es bastante sencilla: si es adverbio no se declina, si es adjetivo normalmente sí.
En español y en los demás idiomas romances suele pasar así y normalmente en alemán también.
En el ejemplo _hablo poco alemán_ o _ich spreche wenig Deutsch_, _wenig _justamente *no *es adjetivo sino *adverbio tanto en español como en cualquier lengua románica como en alemán*. No puede ser adjetivo.
Esto antes que nada, y esto justifica que no se decline.
Este *poco *está describiendo el hecho de que yo el alemán lo hablo poco, y esto es un uso adverbial.
Por consiguiente, acá hay correspondencia al 100 % entre español y alemán, aunque en castellano sea más difícil darse cuenta de eso ya que tenemos la forma *poco *tanto como adverbio como en función de adjetivo masculino.
Algo como _*weniges Deutsch* _sería algo totalmente en contra de las normas gramaticales y lógicas tanto del alemán como del castellano, algo así no existe.
Para que se entienda mejor sería preciso poner un ejemplo con un nombre en femenino.
Usemos la expresión _*la lengua alemana*_ en cambio de decir simplemente "alemán".
Queda patente que diríamos _*(yo) hablo poco la lengua alemana*_ y absolutamente en ningún caso _(yo) hablo *poca* lengua alemana_. Está entonces claro que se trata de un *adverbio*, no de un adjetivo.
Por ello, también en alemán es *wenig *en ambos casos: _ich spreche wenig Deutsch_ o bien _ich spreche wenig die deutsche Sprache_ (o _ich spreche die deutsche Sprache wenig_).

En otros ejemplos, _poco _sí puede ser adjetivo y por eso en español se declina.
Como dicho, la forma masculina de este adjetivo coincide con aquella adverbial haciendo que sea más difícil en una frase con un sustantivo masculino percatarse de la diferencia de uso que sí vemos claramente con un nombre femenino, como en este ejemplo: _estudio poco geografía_ vs. _estudio poca geografía_.
Las dos frases no son la misma cosa.
En el primer ejemplo uno está diciendo que la geografía la estudia poco, o sea que le dedica pocas horas de estudio. Tal vez debiera estudiarla mucho, pero sin embargo lo hace poco.
En el segundo en cambio dice que estudia poca cantidad de geografía. Tal vez hasta quisiera estudiar más, pero es lo que hay, en la escuela no le dan más.
O sea: diciendo cualquiera de las dos podríamos querer decir absolutamente lo mismo o bien dos cosas completamente diferentes, dependiendo de nuestras intenciones. Por ende, *adjetivo *o *adverbio *en nuestras lenguas no es lo mismo.
Y por lo general lo remarcamos con la terminación adverbial en _-mente_. Poco y mucho son justamente algunos de aquellos que no tienen esta forma, pero muchos otros sí la tienen.

En alemán sí es verdad que adjetivo y adverbio suelen coincidir en su forma. Mucho más que en inglés, incluso (el inglés normalmente pone_ -ly _al final cuando es adverbio, _honest _es adjetivo, _honestly _es adverbio...en alemán ambos son _ehrlich_), y por eso a veces los alumnos de idiomas neolatinos, o de inglés también, tienen dificultad en aprender bien la diferencia entre ambos.
En algunos casos también en alemán se puede usar la forma adverbial _-weise_, como en _normal _vs. _normalerweise_. Pero no son muchísimos que digamos.
Yo extraño bastante eso y a veces digo a propósito una terminación en _-weise_, como en _*seltenerweise_, aunque sé que no se dice (sería _selten_, que corresponde aquí a _raramente_, _raras veces_, pero _selten _también es _raro,-a_), para dejar claro que se trata de una forma adverbial 

En cualquier caso, a pesar de tener la misma forma, en alemán también siendo adjetivo como línea general se declina:_ er spricht __ehrlich __(adverbio) = (él) habla __honestamente_, pero _er spricht (sagt) __ehrliche __Worte (adjetivo) = (él) dice palabras __honestas_.

Lo que acontece es que _wenig_, _viel _y no sé si otros más, en singular detrás de un verbo no se suelen declinar aunque sean adjetivos, diciéndose _er lernt wenig Geographie_, igual si es él que la estudia poco o si la geografía que estudia es poca. Esto en alemán por lo menos a mí no me parece marcar diferencia alguna.
En plural, en cuanto adjetivos sí se pueden declinar también _wenig _y _viel _y también en casos especulares a los arriba citados, diciéndose_ er spricht viele Sprachen. _Acá no es posible decir _viel_.
Pero se dice tanto _er hat wenige Freunde _como _er hat wenig Freunde_. Es así nomás 
Lo mismo en los ejemplos que veo mencionados arriba, donde en _er hatte wenig/wenige Zuhörer_ o bien en _es waren so wenig/wenige Zuhörer da_, _*wenig *_es adjetivo en ambos e igual se permiten las dos formas.
No sé por cuál razón se puede decir también en la forma _wenig_, ambas me suenan usuales pero no sé decir dónde radique la corrección de ésta.

Was den Unterschied zwischen _*ein wenig Deutsch*_ und _*wenig Deutsch*_ betrifft:

hablo un poco de alemán = ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch

hablo poco alemán = ich spreche wenig Deutsch

Hier haben wir auf Spanisch den selben gleichen Unterschied wie oben erwähnt, es ist absolut dasselbe wie im Deutschen zwischen _wenig _und _ein wenig _oder im Englischen zwischen _little _und_ a little._ So haben wir in der spanischen Sprache _poco _und _un poco_, u.s.w.


----------

